# Just some new pictures (a lot of them)



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just wanted to share some recent pictures....

I tried to put Talyn out in the big pasture the other day and it didn't turn out so good. I put Dobe out there with her at first, but all that happened was the 2 of them stayed away from the others so I took Dobe out. Then, when the other horses came up, Talyn got spooked and ran through the fence :/. So, no bueno, but they had a good time while they were out together...




Coming to me when I called






Having a bit of fun stretching their legs in the open space










And, because I've got some new customer critters coming tomorrow, I had to take Rafe out of the barn because I don't have enough room to keep him inside. I decided to keep him closer and put him out with all the other drafties. They all had some fun for a while running circles around the pen LOL.






Since I've had him inside and off the full-access feed, he's really trimmed down and he looks almost elegant.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Having some fun with the others....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Today constituted ride 5, I think, and his first excursion out of the roundpen...

Just to give you an idea on size, I'm 5'5 and weigh about 130. He's 16.1 and weighs around 1400-1500.





Thankfully, he's a darling about giving me time to "scale the mountain" to get on LOL






Asking for a little sidepass, which he just started learning today.


And finally getting a couple of small sideways steps


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Love love love Rafe!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

is Talyn ok? :/


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He makes you look so tiny up there! Great pics, shiny beasts you have!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I love them both! But that little filly-she is just lovely. I will be anxious to watch her progression.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Raaaaaaaaafe!!!!!!!!! Lookin' good, my man!

Taz is looking handsome, as is Big John.

Dobe and Talyn are so cute together! They kinda remind me of my Abby and Cash (my puppy and my adult dog).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

This one made me laugh SO hard. Talyn looks for all the world like she's trying to "be" Dobe...but it's not working so great for her. 
One day, Talyn, one day!!











They all look great!! And yay Rafe! What a giant. He's gorgeous!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics......but I want Rafe! End of story! lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys .


Sky, Talyn was fine, the tape broke at a weak spot and she didn't end up with so much as a scratch that I could see. Guess she'll be staying with Dobe for the forseeable future. I had to take her away from Bessie as she was starting to nurse again (and Bess was letting her :?). Silly girls LOL.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Thanks guys .
> 
> 
> Sky, Talyn was fine, the tape broke at a weak spot and she didn't end up with so much as a scratch that I could see. Guess she'll be staying with Dobe for the forseeable future. I had to take her away from Bessie as she was starting to nurse again (and Bess was letting her :?). Silly girls LOL.


 Glad she's ok! I obviously loved all the pics hehe


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Just wanted to add that I'm insanely jealous that Rafe looks like an actual horse, instead of a weird, giant-headed, spotted mutant like Aires does. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

If they all mysteriously go missing they are definitely NOT at my barn... so don't look there.  

Beautiful looking horses!! What a nice herd


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

swimminchikin said:


> If they all mysteriously go missing they are definitely NOT at my barn... so don't look here!


Except for Rafe. You'll have to fight me for him. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

All your horses are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics, they're all beautiful!!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well now, Talyn has quite the movement on her, I can't wait to see what she looks like all grown up! And, like it needs to be said, all the other horses are just gorgeous... Dobe, Rafe, and all the other drafts... Lucky you!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

those are really nice photos. you have a good eye and a good camera. you've got a photo for every emotion and position a horse can make. Great stuff to inspire me to paint again!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, Tiny, I'm just using a little "point and shoot" Nikon that cost me a whopping $79. I've been happy with the photo quality of it, though there were some that I deleted that were blurry because they were zoomed and I moved the camera while I took them.

I appreciate your comment on my eye as well, though I think that's just more luck than anything.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

your secret's safe with me.


----------



## RMHbaby (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice pictures!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Today constituted ride 5, I think, and his first excursion out of the roundpen...
> 
> Just to give you an idea on size, I'm 5'5 and weigh about 130. He's 16.1 and weighs around 1400-1500.
> 
> ...


Great to see how much space they have to run around and figure out their differences. You looked tiny on your "pony". I always love seeing your photos of your draft crosses. Im in love with your youngin' and all that chrome. Love to watch him grow.


----------

